

On Google and Python - adamo
http://blog.postmaster.gr/2009/08/19/on-google-and-python/

======
intellectronica
Sounds to me like this quote (which I've only read out of context) can't
possibly characterize very well Google's choice of Python as one of their main
languages. Sure, it may have started as a coincidence, but how likely would
they have been to continue using it so extensively if it didn't work out very
well for them?

~~~
callahad
I agree, and Google's investment in Unladen Swallow is further evidence that
Python has truly earned its place. Once complete, the project should allow
Python to supplant C in several areas.

~~~
mbrubeck
Not to mention their employment of Guido and Alex Martelli.

------
jsonscripter
I frequently wonder how ParrotVM will be affecting people's decisions when it
comes to choosing high-level languages in the future.

~~~
noss
Remember GNU/Hurd?

~~~
PieSquared
No?

~~~
icey
Before Daikatana, there was Hurd:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurd>

------
hackworth
how much does google rely on python currently for products?

~~~
rufugee
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/923225/does-google-use-
py...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/923225/does-google-use-python-for-
anything-but-internal-utilities-and-administration)

